# Zippered went great.. Used Tivoweb to switch to DHCP.. Gone



## pdclark (Nov 3, 2006)

Please Help.... 

I really dont want to start this all over. Followed zippers guide to the letter on a dsr704... worked perfectly. Got into tvwebplus and saw the option for switching from static 192.168.1.150 to dhcp, thought what the hell, why not. Now using Linksys wrt54g looking for clients no can find. Downloaded AngryIP and find .103 active but cant telnet to it.

How can I figure out if the box is getting an ip address.

Thanks


----------



## pdclark (Nov 3, 2006)

Realized my wifes laptop is 103. Nothing else shows.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Have you rebooted the TiVo?


----------



## pdclark (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes.. and the router.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Is the router setup to do DHCP?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

If you have a serial cable try this. Telnet in via serial and

1. check the author file to see if it is assigning and IP. at bash type author. If you see a line assigning an IP change the IP to the one you want. Save file and exit. 
2. Type cd /hacks 
3. Type tivosh network.tcl xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy

where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is the address you want your tivo to be and yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy is the address of your router. Then reboot. After reboot, enter TWP go to the net config page and make sure DHCP is *"OFF"*.

While DHCP seems like a "good idea" I think in the long run it is a mistake mainly because DHCP is assigned on a first come first served basis. This isn't a problem unless your address expires. Even if you set you router to never expire, the next time the router restarts (Power failure, or just because you do a reset because it locks up) you get a new IP address. Once a static address is set up it will not change. You don't have to worry about resets or power failures it stays. I made the same trip a while back and after the 3rd or 4th time in a week (I live in FL and have to rely on Florida Flicker and Flutter for electricity) where I had to just start entering IP's in order until I found it (Only have about 5 devices on the net so it wasn't that bad. That is until I went to a bridge setup and for some reason when the tivo rebooted it went to the IP address that I originally enter in the zipper. which wouldn't be bad but when I upgraded my network I went with the default subnet of my new router, which was different than the old one so completely lost it for about a week. Anyway just leave it static, you will save a head ache down the road.


----------



## pdclark (Nov 3, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> If you have a serial cable try this. Telnet in via serial and
> 
> 1. check the author file to see if it is assigning and IP. at bash type author. If you see a line assigning an IP change the IP to the one you want. Save file and exit.
> 2. Type cd /hacks
> ...


Thanks much. I'll try and let you know.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Assigning a static IP using the Zipper will disable dhclient, as it should. The netconfig module of TWP reoved the static IP, but does not re-enable dhclient, causing it to fail. The way to reliably shift between static IP and dhcp is using the net-launch script in the enhancements directory. If you establish a serial connection, run the net-launch script, and you should be fine.


----------



## pdclark (Nov 3, 2006)

rbautch said:


> Assigning a static IP using the Zipper will disable dhclient, as it should. The netconfig module of TWP reoved the static IP, but does not re-enable dhclient, causing it to fail. The way to reliably shift between static IP and dhcp is using the net-launch script in the enhancements directory. If you establish a serial connection, run the net-launch script, and you should be fine.


Thanks. Unfortunately I have no idea how to do what you are saying. Could you point me to specific instructions. I can make the physical serial connection, but how do I communicate.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

pdclark said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately I have no idea how to do what you are saying. Could you point me to specific instructions. I can make the physical serial connection, but how do I communicate.


You can make or buy a "special" serial cable to connect to your tivo for under $10. Alternatively, you can pull the drive and rerun the zipper on it.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

pdclark said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately I have no idea how to do what you are saying. Could you point me to specific instructions. I can make the physical serial connection, but how do I communicate.


At the bash prompt type

```
cd /enhancements
sh net-launch.sh
```
Then follow the prompts.


----------



## pdclark (Nov 3, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> At the bash prompt type
> 
> ```
> cd /enhancements
> ...


Thanks much for your help. I pulled the drive and rezippered. 
I'm going to leave it fixed ip.
Zipper really does make it easy.


----------

